# period after a miscarraige?



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

What was your first period like after a miscarriage. Before I was preg. with my dd I always had a 5 day period that started out heavy with major cramps and tappered off. After my dd I got my first pp af at 18 months. It was 5 days, a little bit lighter then before with no cramps. I got preg. 2 weeks later, and then had a miscarriage at 6 weeks. I got my period back today. Its been 29 days since the miscarraige. My period is so light though. All I need is a liner. And it doesn't look like it will even last 2 days. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Josette Marie (May 13, 2006)

sure you are not pregnant now??? I mean sometimes we skip our periods because ta da!! We got pregnant and maybe that light flow is just implantation? just a thought.

by the way I got my period 4weks later and 2 weeks later got pregnant.


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

Mine is the same story as yours - I was told to expect a heavier than normal period because I'd retained tissue from my d&c.

Nope - it was the lightest period I'd had in years! And the ones I've had since then have been lighter as well.


----------



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

nope...def. not pregnant. Period picked up today. Its normal flow now, so I guess that means I'm normal


----------

